# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  رتبم خوب شده ولی نمیتونم برم دانشگاه. راهنمایی کنید لطفا

## anis775

من دیپلم تجربی دارم بعد از سه سال کنکور ریاضی دادم رتبمم خوب شد. زیست پیش رو پاس نکرده بودم. امروز امتحان دادم ۹ میشم حساب کردم. ینی واقعا دیگه نمیشه برم دانشگاه؟ قانونی چیزی بلد نیستین شما. فیزیک رو هم تک ماده کردم

----------


## hero93

> من دیپلم تجربی دارم بعد از سه سال کنکور ریاضی دادم رتبمم خوب شد. زیست پیش رو پاس نکرده بودم. امروز امتحان دادم ۹ میشم حساب کردم. ینی واقعا دیگه نمیشه برم دانشگاه؟ قانونی چیزی بلد نیستین شما. فیزیک رو هم تک ماده کردم


یه اعتراض بزارید روش شاید ۱۰ شدید چند بار هم حق اعتراض دارید امتحان نهایی رو آموزش و پرورش نمرات را میده خیلی هم نظارتی روش نیست می تونید اگه آشنایی چیزی دارید یه کاریش کنید یه دوستی داشتم برای درس زمین و زیست همچین مشکلی داشت اون سال نرفت دانشگاه یه سال بعد از من رفت الان دندون پزشکی می خونه در واقع براش خیریت داشت

----------


## Zahra77

*تعریف از خوب چیه؟ 
پزشک اشنا دارین یه گواهی چیزی جور کن 

* :Yahoo (50):

----------


## Shah1n

> من دیپلم تجربی دارم بعد از سه سال کنکور ریاضی دادم رتبمم خوب شد. زیست پیش رو پاس نکرده بودم. امروز امتحان دادم ۹ میشم حساب کردم. ینی واقعا دیگه نمیشه برم دانشگاه؟ قانونی چیزی بلد نیستین شما. فیزیک رو هم تک ماده کردم


اعتراض بزنی حله خودشون میدونن بهت 10 میدن
شاید اصلا جواب اولت هم 10 بدن
من خودم دیفرانسیل حساب کردم 9 میشدم اما بهم 12.5 دادن
تو فکرش نرو معلما درک میکنن

منظورتون از رتبه خوب چیه؟

----------


## -AMiN-

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط anis775


من دیپلم تجربی دارم بعد از سه سال کنکور ریاضی دادم رتبمم خوب شد. زیست پیش رو پاس نکرده بودم. امروز امتحان دادم ۹ میشم حساب کردم. ینی واقعا دیگه نمیشه برم دانشگاه؟ قانونی چیزی بلد نیستین شما. فیزیک رو هم تک ماده کردم


نهلیی بود؟ اگ نهایی بود یه سر برو پیش مسوول امتحانات ناحیه
من رفتم نیم نمره میخواستم همینچوری اضافه کرد دیگه نذاشت اعتراض بزنم 
برو مشکلتو بگو شاید درستش کنه*

----------


## anis775

> *تعریف از خوب چیه؟ 
> پزشک اشنا دارین یه گواهی چیزی جور کن 
> 
> *


به نظرم خودم خوب بوده. ۲۵۰۰

----------


## anis775

> اعتراض بزنی حله خودشون میدونن بهت 10 میدن
> شاید اصلا جواب اولت هم 10 بدن
> من خودم دیفرانسیل حساب کردم 9 میشدم اما بهم 12.5 دادن
> تو فکرش نرو معلما درک میکنن
> 
> منظورتون از رتبه خوب چیه؟


رتبه ای که بشه باهاش قبول شد تو یه دانشگاه نسبتا خوب

----------


## anis775

> *
> نهلیی بود؟ اگ نهایی بود یه سر برو پیش مسوول امتحانات ناحیه
> من رفتم نیم نمره میخواستم همینچوری اضافه کرد دیگه نذاشت اعتراض بزنم 
> برو مشکلتو بگو شاید درستش کنه*


اخه مشکل اینه سوالا میرن مرکز استان واسه تصحیح. یکی از اشناهامون میگفت چون تک درسه تا یه نمره هم کمک میکنن

----------


## Maja7080

فکر کنم بشه چندتا درس رو تک ماده کرد. بعد شما میگی خودت حساب کردی 9 شدی. ممکنه اونا با ارفاق صحیح کنن 10 بشی یا بیشتر

----------


## DR._.ALI

دو تا درس رو میشه تبصره گذاشت ضمن این که میتونی بری پیش رییس حوزه باهاش صحبت کنی شرایططو بگی بهش برات اوکیش کنه

----------


## meysam98

من سر امتحان نهایی سوم زمین رو 5 می شدم
بهم 7 داده بودن گذاشتم تبصره...
نگران نباش اگه بالای 6 هم بگیری میشه سر و تهشو هم آورد

----------

